# 92 Stanza - Valves STILL Clicking ARRRG!



## murata (Jan 12, 2006)

I purchased a 92 Stanza about a month ago and the valves keep clicking at random times. Some times not at all and other times really badly and then it's only a little, then a lot and then not at all again, totally random. It's driving me crazy!!!

Since it's self adjusting a lashing won't do it I suppose, now what?

When I purchased the car it had just had the head machined, new clutch, new timing belt and water pump. I've known this guy for 20 years and he's been my machanic for the past 10 years and he has no clue either.

It seems to me like maybe it's not getting enough oil to the top or something, just a guess. Someone on here mentioned that maybe the rocker arms have air in them and to run it at 1,000rpm for 10-20 minutes. This worked after only a few minutes but after driving for a random amount of time the clicking comes back, goes away, comes back, etc.

Any help would be greatly accepted. Thanks


----------



## jakewash (Jan 16, 2006)

Check the oil pressure if not even close to spec get out the wrenches and check the oil pump and covers for scoring. I have had this problem after doing my timing chain and forgot to check for the oil pump drive gear before installing the balance pulley, my 5yr old apprentice took it off after I showed him where it went and what it was for. Always double check when apprentices are around. I cranked it over and it ran briefly but I knew something wasn't right. This is when I found the drive gear on the bench. The oil pump gears get pushed into the rear cover and it gets scored causing a loss of oil pressure thus volume. A new rear cover and all is well for me.

The other possiblity is the lash adjusters in the rocker arms are just too gummed up to work right and the check balls inside are not sealing right, A new set of rocker arms would then be required. I did get my old adjusters apart(replaced due to pitting) so it is possible to take them apart to see if anything is broken or stuck.


----------



## isb360 (Apr 6, 2005)

My Stanza with 219k on it has same issue. I pulled apart the rocker assemblies and soaked the rocker/lifters in carb cleaner, then with a piece of rubber over the hardface of the lifter, I squeezed them with a clamp to free them up. They were all gummed up. This helped quite a bit for a few months, but now they are clicking on and off again. 

One user on the forum actually managed to disassemble the lifter assemblies, clean them, then reassemble them, but they are not user serviceable items and getting the snap ring out that holds lifter in place is a b*tch and something I didn't have patience for.

If you are willing to part with $200+, lifters are still available from Nissan. I am within a week or so of just getting them myself. I will be ordering the following p/n's:
2ea 13257-40F17
2ea 13257-40F16
4ea 13257-40F07
4ea 13257-40F06

Dealers can get them and prices I have seen are in the $25-$29/ea range, so if you are tight on cash, it might be worth trying to troubleshoot which one(s) are bad and replace those only. But to me it's like replacing one tire instead of all four when they have 50k miles on them...the others aren't likely far behind.

Tim


----------

